# Nice day at Johnson Beach



## Fishing4free (Sep 9, 2013)

Caught 5 pomps from 6:30 til 8:30. Water was clear. A lot of finger mullet and bait fish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice haul man! They've got "dinner" written all over them!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Great catch! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks for posting!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! I knew I should have went this morning.


----------



## Fishing4free (Sep 9, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Sweet. Thanks for posting!


Want to be like u pompano joe. You are good at catching them pomps


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

nice catch !!!!!!!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice catch! I've been workin' at it no pomps yet. up on the east end of JB lot's of bluefish, catfish. slot red the other day. Sure would like to get some pomps.


----------



## Fishing4free (Sep 9, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> nice catch! I've been workin' at it no pomps yet. up on the east end of JB lot's of bluefish, catfish. slot red the other day. Sure would like to get some pomps.


Try the beginning or west. That's where I was at.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the tip. be out there at dawn.


----------



## paperheels (Oct 5, 2010)

Yum!


----------



## Fishing4free (Sep 9, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> thanks for the tip. be out there at dawn.


Let me know how u do. I won't be able to fish til Thursday. It's kind of hard to get sand fleas but that is what I used.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice day!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Good catch


----------



## Fishing4free (Sep 9, 2013)

Caught 2 more pomps today. Water was very nice and clear but no wind. Also caught a dozen of lady fish. My mother in law was clean them but I caught just in time to take a pic.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Pompano rig*



jcallaham said:


> thanks for the tip. be out there at dawn.


Hey Jim...you can't catch them if you cast out past 'em!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice pomp haul! I've got the pomp itch! Need to get out there and try for some! Tight lines!! YRM


----------

